# Need advice



## VietVet68 (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for taking time to hear my question.
In October, 2009 I bought a Kimber Pro Crimson Carry II and the sales guy told me that the battery for the laser would last about 5 years. Last Friday when I went to the range with it I could barely see the laser at 7 yards on paper. My first thought was that I had some lube oil to drip down over the lamp so I took it home and used some window cleaner on a q-tip to clean it off, no change. The my compulsive behavior took over and I removed the screws from the grip that had the laser in it. I thought maybe i could clean the lens better but no way, so I put the grip back on and screwed it in. Now the laser is is way off target so I screwed that up but the gun shop should be able to adjust it back on target.
My question is do these batteries slowly die or, when they are done that's it, there's no light at all?

BTW, this gun has performed impeccably and I wouldn't trade/sell for anything. It's got about 800 rounds through it and it's still as tight as the day I bought it.
Jack


----------



## kevinm783 (Aug 9, 2009)

In my experience, the laser's battery life will gradually deteriorate over time if the switch is left in the on position. I would reccomend putting a new battery in it and making sure that the battery switch is left off when not in use. And, quit playing around with the laser once you get it sighted in!! I bought a gun (not a Kimber, but had CT grips on it) and fiddled around with the laser and always left the switch in the on position and experienced the same problem you are.

Hope this solves your problem!


----------



## VietVet68 (Jan 10, 2010)

*OK*



kevinm783 said:


> In my experience, the laser's battery life will gradually deteriorate over time if the switch is left in the on position. I would reccomend putting a new battery in it and making sure that the battery switch is left off when not in use. And, quit playing around with the laser once you get it sighted in!! I bought a gun (not a Kimber, but had CT grips on it) and fiddled around with the laser and always left the switch in the on position and experienced the same problem you are.
> 
> Hope this solves your problem!


Amen Kevin,

I won't ever again fiddle around with the laser sights. I also have them on my Walther PPK/S .380 AUTO.

As far as the on/off switch goes I read the manual that comes with it and it says that turning it off does not have an effect on the life of the battery. I'm not sure but I think these batteries are not inexpensive. I'm pretty sure the gun shop will replace them at no cost. You did answer a questionI had about if they just die or they gradually deteroite.

Lastly I left a post on the Crimson Trace forum for technical assistance. I just want to make sure they know what happens.
Jack


----------

